# Sun Odyssey 29.2



## arcachon (Jul 13, 2009)

Hello All. I am the owner of a S.O. 29.2 ( Jeanneau ) mooring in Santander, an harbour in northern Spain and very hepful to meet this forum. 62 years old and cruising sailing 30 years ago between SW coast of France and NW of Spain ( but always learning ). Thanks.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

hmmmmm,

wonder if I met you in person, I could get away with not saying what kind of boat I have?!?!?!?!?!

Welcome aboard, even if my Arcadia is a bit older than your 29.2, similar in all other respects!

Marty


----------

